# Nubian buck/Boer does



## country freedom (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any info/pics on crossbred Nubian/Boer goats?
I think  - if this is a good cross - I will go with this, maybe.
I'm trying to get my DFiance' to think like I do, about being as self sufficient as possible.
 I love paints/spots.

I've got him thinking gardening, chickens, miniature cattle, small pigs, sheep, rabbits are good...still working on goats, guinea Fowl, and turkeys.

We already have cats and a dog.

Still not moved yet - but, making good progress, hoping to be moved during this summer.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 16, 2011)

..............


----------



## country freedom (Apr 16, 2011)

Hoover is very prettily marked.
Are you going to get more?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2011)

First is Danny,  He is 1/4 Nubian and 3/4 Boer







Second is Daisy, She is 1/2 alpine and 1/2 Boer


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2011)

Link you to my facebook page, We have four 50% boer/Nubian does that we have been breeding them to a full-blood boer. We now have 75% does, and 87.5% does from them. You should be able to pick some of them out from my captions on my facebook page.  

What is you goal by doing boer/nubian? Color?  Keep in mind, our goal hasn't been color, when we picked out our girls we looked for top-line and big frames, with a lot of spring of rib.  

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=121276857944173&id=100001855770147&aid=21613&l=5e047a809f


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2011)

75% boer/nubian






Mom is 50% and kids are 75%


----------



## country freedom (Apr 16, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Link you to my facebook page, We have four 50% boer/Nubian does that we have been breeding them to a full-blood boer. We now have 75% does, and 87.5% does from them. You should be able to pick some of them out from my captions on my facebook page.
> 
> What is you goal by doing boer/nubian? Color?  Keep in mind, our goal hasn't been color, when we picked out our girls we looked for top-line and big frames, with a lot of spring of rib.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=121276857944173&id=100001855770147&aid=21613&l=5e047a809f


Nubian buck over Boer does - I wouldn't be "swimming in milk", yet be able to milk what I wanted (first baby does), and we'd have a meat source.

My family is downsizing - I don't want real milky does, as we don't use alot of dairy (maybe after we try goat milk we change our minds).

Color is a sideline want.

How many kids do your does have normally? It looked to me I saw 4 in a pic with one doe - mother?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2011)

country freedom said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, she was babysitting, it humors me to go out their in the field and see one mom hanging out with several of the kids. We had 16 does kid this season, and we had 5 sets of triplets, 11 sets of twins, we had 4 stillborns from those 36 kids, givin us a 32 live kids on 16 does.  200%,  My goal was 230%, but as healthy as everyone was I wont complain. 


there is some really poor boer udders out there so when buying, you may wish to look at mom's udder, it is really hard to hand milk multiple teated goats, and boers love to have fish teats and multiple teats.   They can also have really poor udder attachment and then you mix that with the production of a nubian and you have an udder hanging on the ground before you know it.  We were really lucky, even though we didn't know much about udders at the time, we have some really nice onse from our boer/nubian crosses.   Her is a picture of one of our first timers right before kidding. She is 75% boer 25% nub.


----------



## country freedom (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for udder info.
I have been reading from the beginnings of threads, just because I will be new to owning goats. I need to read how everyone dealt/deals with whatever they go thru in owning goats.

I do need to read up on Fiasco Goat website, also.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Apr 17, 2011)

boer dad/ Nubian mom. Ain't he a looker !! 2 1/2 months old


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 17, 2011)

...............


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 17, 2011)

HOOSIER! (Spotted looker on page 1...He's one of "my" kids)
Finally, I get to see him!  I've been wondering how his spots were coming along.

And, just 'cause I don't want to be predictable....I'ma not say one word to RTG about how I told her so or anything.  Nope, Not me....

Here's Reggie, she's 50% Boer, 50% Nubian, and Hoosier's 1 yr older Sister.







And here is her milking-6#-a-day-as-a-first-timer udder!


----------



## country freedom (Apr 19, 2011)

Mo's palominos said:
			
		

> http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/Havolynnl/a8c7e0e9.jpg boer dad/ Nubian mom. Ain't he a looker !! 2 1/2 months old


NICE !


----------



## country freedom (Apr 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> HOOSIER! (Spotted looker on page 1...He's one of "my" kids)
> Finally, I get to see him!  I've been wondering how his spots were coming along.
> 
> And, just 'cause I don't want to be predictable....I'ma not say one word to RTG about how I told her so or anything.  Nope, Not me....
> ...


Rolls.......She's a pretty girl....but, what does 6# stand for? Quarts or gallons?


----------



## country freedom (Apr 19, 2011)

Mo's palominos said:
			
		

> http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j396/Havolynnl/a8c7e0e9.jpg boer dad/ Nubian mom. Ain't he a looker !! 2 1/2 months old


I also am partial to solid colored ears


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 19, 2011)

6# is about 3/4 of a gallon...a gallon weighs roughly 8#.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 6# is about 3/4 of a gallon...a gallon weighs roughly 8#.


Just for referrence: How long do you think she will stay in milk, compared to a full Nubian?   How long does the normal Boer doe stay into milk?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 19, 2011)

I dunno yet, 20....Some boer x Nubs only milk 3-4 mos, some longer.  Since she's (so far) taking after her mom as far as udder quality and output, I'm hoping she'll have a longer lactation.  8 mos. would thrill me.


----------



## country freedom (Apr 20, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> First is Danny,  He is 1/4 Nubian and 3/4 Boer
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/w2010_June_Danny.jpg
> 
> ...


She's a pretty "light headed " doe.


----------

